# Hot Ash Vacuum



## Stephen Schumaker (Sep 3, 2013)

Does anyone use a hot ash vacuum to remove the ash from your stove?  I'm trying to determine whether to go with an ash pan stove.  I don't want to shovel ash and many of the vacuums are labeled "warm ash."  I don't want to take the stove out of operation to remove ashes.   Any recommendations?  Thanks.


----------



## etiger2007 (Sep 4, 2013)

I use a " Loveless ash vac Cheetah model"   It says you can remove warm ash and embers with it but I wouldnt recommend doing this.  I sucked up an ember and it just so happened to get stuck on the filter and burned a hole in it, almost $30 to replace.  Best safest way to remove ash is with a steel pale and a lid then place it on a non conbustible surface outside.  I do like my vac but I use it more for cleaning up spilled ash on the hearth.


----------



## Ashful (Sep 4, 2013)

All of the ash vacs I have seen state that they are safer than a standard vacuum for the occasional errant live ember, but none recommended vacuuming up live coals/embers on purpose.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 4, 2013)

If you buy a stove with an ash pan, do some asking around here to see how folks like the various designs.  They vary a bit and many stopped using the pan and went back to shoveling.  Shoveling can be done without getting any ash in the house and no need to take the stove out of service.  Rake a the coals to the front, shovel the ash out of the back of the firebox, and reload.  Be gentle and leave your ash pail in front of the stove and the chimney draft will suck up any dust from dumping the shovel.  Make sure to clean out with the stove and chimney still quite warm.


----------

